# Lets Chat! Talk about your Farm!



## luvmypets (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi everyone this is a thread where you can well... Share your experience at the farm, what your planning on doing next year, and your overall achievements so far! I thought this would be fun so come on a hop right in!  

Oh and Pictures are encouraged!!!!

Ill start by saying we are really excited to announce that our ewe Mammy is due in (hopefully) about 6-8 weeks. We are thinking of buying a ram lamb to breed her daughter, because our only ram is her dad. You guys can tell me what ya think. I was hoping we can find a ram with like patches. 

Moving on we are planning on making a sperate pen for our drakes. Our hens our overwhelmed by them so they stopped laying altogether. We just got an egg the other day so. 

Anyhow I hope lots of this forum Join, I think it will be really fun! 

-Luv


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi luvmypets!  
I'm working on building better pens/housing for my goats; I got most of the "pen's" up, now I need to finish the housing and the "momma"-side pen. The pens aren't huge, just for keeping them contained. So I need to find some of that electric mesh fencing to make movable pasture for them!


----------



## mikiz (May 6, 2015)

I am THIS CLOSE [] to procuring my own 60 acres of land!!!!!! Just waiting to hear from the real estate about all the questions I had, and then hopefully they'll take a letter of guarantee of payment until I have the full deposit in 3 weeks


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 6, 2015)

mikiz said:


> I am THIS CLOSE [] to procuring my own 60 acres of land!!!!!! Just waiting to hear from the real estate about all the questions I had, and then hopefully they'll take a letter of guarantee of payment until I have the full deposit in 3 weeks


 Congratulations @mikiz! That's great news!


----------



## mikiz (May 6, 2015)

Wooo thanks Blessed!! I'm so so so excited, this has been a dream since I was 13 and now it's finally (I'm only 24 it's not _that _long) happening!! I was almost certain I wouldn't ever get my farm but turns out I CAN do anything I put my mind to


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 6, 2015)

mikiz said:


> Wooo thanks Blessed!! I'm so so so excited, this has been a dream since I was 13 and now it's finally (I'm only 24 it's not _that _long) happening!! I was almost certain I wouldn't ever get my farm but turns out I CAN do anything I put my mind to


 You're welcome! I'm glad you're going to be living your dream!!   Do you plan on raising animals there? Just curious!


----------



## mikiz (May 6, 2015)

Oh absolutely! I've got a word document with all the breeds (with photos) I want planned out, breeding plans, housing plans, how much space I'll need to store food, all of it! I won't be putting any animals on the land until I have my house built and the sheds etc, I live and work about 5 hours flight away from the property so I can pay it off and save more money to build and fence and all the rest. It's more of a future security so when I'm ready to move and have kids and stuff I'll have all my house and infrastructure set up perfectly. 
I just have to come up with a name for my front gate once I secure the loan and then I'm ready to start REAL planning!!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 6, 2015)

We bought our place just over two years ago but only get there 4-5 days a month.  Most of the time has been spend renovating the house but I usually spend a full day getting the pasture under control and making runs to the county dump.  I still have a mountain of stone that will be used to fill in an attempt at digging a pond by the previous owners.  We are on a 1300' limestone bluff that won't hold water. Even our well is a little over 1300'.

The 1st two pictures are taken pretty close to the same spot on the driveway.  The undergrowth was so thick and tall enough to be over my head and thick enough you couldn't walk in it.  The 1st time I put my little tractor cutting the brush, I had to go super slow and had the front end loader floating on the ground since I didn't know how the terrain was.  !st time took me 18 hours to cut.  After that I can do it in just over 7 hours.

I'm posting some before and after pictures of the outside and once we finish the house I'll post a thread to show what we did to it.  If I didn't have the most capable and wonderful wife in the world I would have given up not long after we started due to all the initial set backs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 6, 2015)

It's looking great!


----------



## mikiz (May 6, 2015)

That's AWESOME Mike!! Looking amazing after!
I can't wait to get started on mine


----------



## samssimonsays (May 6, 2015)

Wow that looks great mike! and so happy for you Mikiz! That is so exciting! I have always dreamed of owning 20+ acres of property but we are happy on our 5.76 acres currently. No kids yet but we are looking and open to finding land to purchase to do the same, build and get it ready for when we are ready to move. Blessedwithgoats that is great news that you have most everything done! it seems that is the hardest thing to do! 

I have my goat pen done but I didn't use the typical tposts for it. I used the garden tposts for a temporary pen because I plan to expand it/ move it and only bought babies. Hopefully I can start purchasing the actually tposts and start pounding them this summer and then by fall or spring run more fencing wire and expand their pen. We also only built, well, "I" only built a small shelter for the two goat babies but we will be building them a shed that they will have stalls in and be locked in at night for protection this summer as well as for hay storage. I also hope to rip the two 1960's single pain windows out of my rabbit barn and insulate and board them up to increase the heating and cooling efficiency of the building. We will be replacing the door and putting in some new cages too. Hoping to add chickens at some point but not sure if it will be this year, next year or the one after...


----------



## Mike CHS (May 6, 2015)

For the first several months I could just walk to the edge of that jungle and just keep asking myself "WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?"  

We will start fencing the middle section next month and that will be our main paddock fairly close to the house.  I have a small flock of registered Katahdins set up to buy once we get there full time this fall.

We have been taking our Aussie to upstate SC once a month to work sheep and she is coming along great so far.  The sheep we will be getting will be dog broke so our lack of experience won't hurt too much we hope.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 6, 2015)

That is great! I wish I would have been able to expose our pups to goats and livestock before bringing home our babes.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 6, 2015)

mikiz said:


> Oh absolutely! I've got a word document with all the breeds (with photos) I want planned out, breeding plans, housing plans, how much space I'll need to store food, all of it! I won't be putting any animals on the land until I have my house built and the sheds etc, I live and work about 5 hours flight away from the property so I can pay it off and save more money to build and fence and all the rest. It's more of a future security so when I'm ready to move and have kids and stuff I'll have all my house and infrastructure set up perfectly.
> I just have to come up with a name for my front gate once I secure the loan and then I'm ready to start REAL planning!!


 Congrats!! How exciting!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 6, 2015)

Mike CHS said:


> We bought our place just over two years ago but only get there 4-5 days a month.  Most of the time has been spend renovating the house but I usually spend a full day getting the pasture under control and making runs to the county dump.  I still have a mountain of stone that will be used to fill in an attempt at digging a pond by the previous owners.  We are on a 1300' limestone bluff that won't hold water. Even our well is a little over 1300'.
> 
> The 1st two pictures are taken pretty close to the same spot on the driveway.  The undergrowth was so thick and tall enough to be over my head and thick enough you couldn't walk in it.  The 1st time I put my little tractor cutting the brush, I had to go super slow and had the front end loader floating on the ground since I didn't know how the terrain was.  !st time took me 18 hours to cut.  After that I can do it in just over 7 hours.
> 
> ...


 Congrats Mike! It looks beautiful!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 6, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Wow that looks great mike! and so happy for you Mikiz! That is so exciting! I have always dreamed of owning 20+ acres of property but we are happy on our 5.76 acres currently. No kids yet but we are looking and open to finding land to purchase to do the same, build and get it ready for when we are ready to move. Blessedwithgoats that is great news that you have most everything done! it seems that is the hardest thing to do!
> 
> I have my goat pen done but I didn't use the typical tposts for it. I used the garden tposts for a temporary pen because I plan to expand it/ move it and only bought babies. Hopefully I can start purchasing the actually tposts and start pounding them this summer and then by fall or spring run more fencing wire and expand their pen. We also only built, well, "I" only built a small shelter for the two goat babies but we will be building them a shed that they will have stalls in and be locked in at night for protection this summer as well as for hay storage. I also hope to rip the two 1960's single pain windows out of my rabbit barn and insulate and board them up to increase the heating and cooling efficiency of the building. We will be replacing the door and putting in some new cages too. Hoping to add chickens at some point but not sure if it will be this year, next year or the one after...


 Thanks Samantha! I really don't have a whole lot done yet... I need to get up a moveable pasture, as at the moment I only have a small area to keep the contained in.  I've been giving them hay and/or tying them out to graze.  We're getting there though! 
Sounds like a lot of work ahead of you, but a lot of fun and excitement too! Best wishes on all your building plans!


----------



## mikiz (May 6, 2015)

Exciting times for everyone by the sounds of it, and Mike I'm sure I'll be the same for a while asking myself "what was I thinking?" (I get really bad buyers guilt for expensive things but it'll pass) It's not a jungle that I know of by any means but it's a big commitment. Apparently the vendor ran sheep on it, so hopefully it's good pasture. 
Luckily it's at a price that I can easily pay the whole loan off in about 10-15 years, which is what I was hoping for.


----------



## luvmypets (May 9, 2015)

Wow I never thought anyone would reply! Anyways our ewe lamb lily is heavily pregnant and due in about a month


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 9, 2015)

luvmypets said:


> Wow I never thought anyone would reply! Anyways our ewe lamb lily is heavily pregnant and due in about a month


 Congrats!! What kind of sheep is she?


----------



## mikiz (May 12, 2015)

Sigh, the registered easement for the second property runs right through the MIDDLE of the 60 acres I wanted to buy!
What idiot puts someone else's driveway through the middle of their property??? So on that note I've decided to pass on the land, it's no wonder nobody was buying. 
I've decided to buy in my home state instead, there seems to be a lot of land for sale at the moment for decent prices, and honestly I don't need the temptation of SO many animals being available. 
Plus I want to be near my mum and dad, I want my kids to have their grandparents around more than mine were, no fault of theirs we just all lived so far apart. I just couldn't imagine having kids without my parents around.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 12, 2015)

I am sorry, it all happens for the right reasons in the end is the way I have to look at things.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 12, 2015)

Sorry it didn't work out @mikiz!


----------



## mikiz (May 12, 2015)

All good, I've found some nice, BIGGER places for the same money down where I used to live!
Besides it was only for the animals haha, like I need the temptation or the encouragement to buy more


----------



## Ridgetop (May 12, 2015)

Mikiz:You were lucky to find out about the easement before you bought.  Some friends bought their dream house with a large side area where they put their barns and arena and THEN found out it was an easement and whenever the easement owner wanted to build on his shotgun lot they would have to move everything out!!!  They weren't going to have enough land left to have more than a couple of pipe corrals and the easement would cut them off from their horses!  They had to sue the people they bought from because the easement owner had already had the easement for years!  The lawsuit went on for years and years!

The idea of buying closer to home is a better one anyway - think of all the family labor you can rope in when working on your house and land!


----------



## mikiz (May 12, 2015)

Yeah I didn't want to have to deal with all of that, I can't stand people as it is, that why I was looking for places so far out of town!! If I had enough money I would have just bought both and used the second block as a large paddock, but unfortunately I don't have that sort of money yet.
So I've found like 20 properties that are absolutely beautiful back where I grew up, a couple even have half the land already leased for logging which brings in money all by itself! Most have some sort of water storage and power all ready to go, so bonus! I just have to save up about twice what I've got and pray that when I have the money, something awesomewith no vices  is left.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 14, 2015)

Mikiz:  You sound like this is your first real estate transaction.  In rural areas get a local lawyer to look over the papers for you.  Spend time in local coffee shops - there are always a couple where the ranchers, etc. come in after morning chores for coffee and to schmooze.  Thery are worse gossips than old women and if you are careful to listen to what they are saying, you can pick up good information.  They can answer your your questions but some of them like to josh newcomers
My uncle Sig, God rest his soul, was a stockman and rodeo rider here in California and in Montana back in the day.  He ramrodded a several thosand acre cattle ranch for his uncle in law.  When we were younger my husband and I were discussing the feasibility of buying a commercial ranch and raising sheep or cattle.  Uncle Sig gave us the most mportant piece of advice I have ever received. 
*1.  Buy water*.  *Water is lifeblood for a ranch.*  Uncle Sig said don't look at a piece where there is no water, where you have to drill below a certain amount of feet for a well, or the output is not enough.  The well must produce a certain amount of gpm (gallons per minute) to support your livestock. On a commercial ranch livestock comes first so you water them then if any is left for you ok.  If there is not enough wter to support your operation, _run, don't walk,_ away from it no matter how pretty or cheap it is.
*2.  Get the water and agriculture test reports  *Some water and land has problems (that easement was one), water contamination and soil contamination is another.  Some beautiful grazing oland might be grazing land because there is contamination under the grass and it can;'t be used for crops.  When land can't be used for crops, the grass it grows can be contaminated too which means it will get into the milk and meat of your herd or flock.
I am a cynic and a pragmatist.  Do your research while you are saving your money.  Read all you can about lumbering going on where you want to buy.  Lumber rights, mineral rights and water rights are often sold separately from the land.  This means that the owner of those rights can operate on your land to get these items and you will be left with a messy treeless, mined acreage, without any water of your own.  Make sure your property retains all those rights.  In hard times, you can sell part of the timber or lease some of the mining rights to help costs and tideyoi ove till prices come up again. 
*3.  My advice to you is to subscribe to several local papers in the farm communities you are interested in.  Join a grange or local farmers' organization.  You will learn about all the problems in the area posed by development, government regulations,etc.  By reading all these small town newspapers you will learn everything about the town.*  If there s a water shortage yoi will found out, if a large corporate ranch wants to take over you will be warned, if the government regs are getting too strict you willknow aa=head of tie and you will be able to talk to different people in the area. 
*4.  Buying ranch property is not just buyin a pretty, scenic plot that will look nice on a postcard.  It is a business whether you like it or not  and you have to be more careful when you buy acreage that when buying a house in a neighborhood.  Water (how much and how expnsive), boundries - have it surveyed before buying.  MOST IMPORTANT NEVER TRUST THE REAL ESTATE AGENT WHEN HE WAVES HIS ARMS IN A GENERAL DIRECTION AND TELLS YOU THAT IS WHERE THE WATER/WELL IS.  IT MAY ACTUALLY BE ON THE NEIGHBOR'S PROPERTY!  *This happened to a friend and when I told her she shouldn't have bought without water rights she said tagent didn't think the owner would care if she stuck a pipe in and diverted the water for herself!  
The owner took her to court and my friend had to pay court costs as well as a monetary amount for the stolen water.  Then the owner build a big fence and diverted the small open area of the stream are into a culvert. My friend could have bought another piece across the road with better gpm dedicated water rights but didn't want to spend another $1000 for the water rights when the agent told her she cold just help herself to her neighbor's water!  Water is life in farming/ranching areas not just a pretty place to park your rowboat.
*5.  Walk the boundaries no  matter how much land there is or how steep, etc.  Make the agent show you all of it, if he "hasn't got time" for you, make another appointment to come back or get another agent.
6.  Your agent should work for you to get the best price and everything you want.  It he doesn't seem like he wants to do that or wants to convince you to pay more, he is working for the seller. Hire someone else.
7. Even though it looks like ranch or farm property go to the zoning board and pull the zoning details for the property.  Check the zoning restrictions for that property.  The zoning regulations may restrict you to certain types of livestock, or minimal squarefootage/acreage per animal.  You don't want to buy 10 acres and find out you are restricted to 1 cow or 1 sheep or 1 goat per acre - 10 animals in all.  If you buy in a protected green belt, your timber may not be able to* *be harvested.

Mikiz:*


----------



## Ridgetop (May 14, 2015)

Mikiz:  You sound like this is your first real estate transaction.  In rural areas get a local lawyer to look over the papers for you.  Spend time in local coffee shops - there are always a couple where the ranchers, etc. come in after morning chores for coffee and to schmooze.  Thery are worse gossips than old women and if you are careful to listen to what they are saying, you can pick up good information.  They can answer your your questions but some of them like to josh newcomers
My uncle Sig, God rest his soul, was a stockman and rodeo rider here in California and in Montana back in the day.  He ramrodded a several thosand acre cattle ranch for his uncle in law.  When we were younger my husband and I were discussing the feasibility of buying a commercial ranch and raising sheep or cattle.  Uncle Sig gave us the most mportant piece of advice I have ever received. 
*1.  Buy water*.  *Water is lifeblood for a ranch.*  Uncle Sig said don't look at a piece where there is no water, where you have to drill below a certain amount of feet for a well, or the output is not enough.  The well must produce a certain amount of gpm (gallons per minute) to support your livestock. On a commercial ranch livestock comes first so you water them then if any is left for you ok.  If there is not enough wter to support your operation, _run, don't walk,_ away from it no matter how pretty or cheap it is.
*2.  Get the water and agriculture test reports  *Some water and land has problems (that easement was one), water contamination and soil contamination is another.  Some beautiful grazing oland might be grazing land because there is contamination under the grass and it can;'t be used for crops.  When land can't be used for crops, the grass it grows can be contaminated too which means it will get into the milk and meat of your herd or flock.
I am a cynic and a pragmatist.  Do your research while you are saving your money.  Read all you can about lumbering going on where you want to buy.  Lumber rights, mineral rights and water rights are often sold separately from the land.  This means that the owner of those rights can operate on your land to get these items and you will be left with a messy treeless, mined acreage, without any water of your own.  Make sure your property retains all those rights.  In hard times, you can sell part of the timber or lease some of the mining rights to help costs and tideyoi ove till prices come up again. 
*3.  My advice to you is to subscribe to several local papers in the farm communities you are interested in.  Join a grange or local farmers' organization.  You will learn about all the problems in the area posed by development, government regulations,etc.  By reading all these small town newspapers you will learn everything about the town.*  If there s a water shortage yoi will found out, if a large corporate ranch wants to take over you will be warned, if the government regs are getting too strict you willknow aa=head of tie and you will be able to talk to different people in the area. 
*4.  Buying ranch property is not just buyin a pretty, scenic plot that will look nice on a postcard.  It is a business whether you like it or not  and you have to be more careful when you buy acreage that when buying a house in a neighborhood.  Water (how much and how expnsive), boundries - have it surveyed before buying.  MOST IMPORTANT NEVER TRUST THE REAL ESTATE AGENT WHEN HE WAVES HIS ARMS IN A GENERAL DIRECTION AND TELLS YOU THAT IS WHERE THE WATER/WELL IS.  IT MAY ACTUALLY BE ON THE NEIGHBOR'S PROPERTY!  *This happened to a friend and when I told her she shouldn't have bought without water rights she said tagent didn't think the owner would care if she stuck a pipe in and diverted the water for herself!  
The owner took her to court and my friend had to pay court costs as well as a monetary amount for the stolen water.  Then the owner build a big fence and diverted the small open area of the stream are into a culvert. My friend could have bought another piece across the road with better gpm dedicated water rights but didn't want to spend another $1000 for the water rights when the agent told her she cold just help herself to her neighbor's water!  Water is life in farming/ranching areas not just a pretty place to park your rowboat.
*5.  Walk the boundaries no  matter how much land there is or how steep, etc.  Make the agent show you all of it, if he "hasn't got time" for you, make another appointment to come back or get another agent.
6.  Your agent should work for you to get the best price and everything you want.  It he doesn't seem like he wants to do that or wants to convince you to pay more, he is working for the seller. Hire someone else.
7. Even though it looks like ranch or farm property go to the zoning board and pull the zoning details for the property.  Check the zoning restrictions for that property.  The zoning regulations may restrict you to certain types of livestock, or minimal squarefootage/acreage per animal.  You don't want to buy 10 acres and find out you are restricted to 1 cow or 1 sheep or 1 goat per acre - 10 animals in all.  If you buy in a protected green belt, your timber may not be able to* *be harvested.

Mikiz:*


----------



## mikiz (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Ridgetop! Best advice ever. I've decided to buy down south in the place I grew up, so I actually know the land down there much better than if I bought 5 hours flight east of here, and I can get family or friends to check it out for me. 
That's one problem with living so far away from where I WANT to live, it's almost $400 to fly down 2 hours to look at these places, as well as another $400 to fly back plus car hire and another 3 hours driving.  
This is exactly why I'm spending so long researching everything before I put down a cent.
I absolutely strike any property without water off my list, because it's extra work that I'm going to be paying for, and the more water sources the better. I compare most properties for their value-for-money with what I'm getting for how much they cost, I've been looking up previous rainfall maps and in some areas I can find where they've already tested the soil. 
You can't just "get another agent" here though unfortunately, because they literally ARE working for the seller, so if the agent doesn't want to work with you, you either pass on the property or try to deal with him long enough to get what you want. 
I've always been good with the older fellas, so it's not so bad, and if I don't like it I just say "you know what never mind" they often come back with a better response. The last guy was actually quite willing to help, the owner wanted to do anything to sell the property, but as you said it has no water, and that easement would have killed me, they wanted to help move it but I'd already decided not to buy it. 
I don't know if we have zonings except in town, all the land I want to buy are usually already businesses and running sheep or cattle up to the day they're bought and sold, so I know how many I can put up, not that anyone checks it anyway. 
We're pretty lucky in that way, once you buy the land you can pretty much do what you want with it, just a quick trip to the council office to get planning approval for a house, and I don't think you need anything for a shed, maybe for a stable but it's not too hard.


----------



## greybeard (May 14, 2015)

I don't have any water rights problems...Texas has Rule of Capture and I'm capturing too much and can't get rid of it....these are crappy pictures from my camera that is on it's last gasp, but take my word for it--the kinda shiny stuff  you see in the background is a river that was 1/2 mile away 2 days ago.
Some days, I cross the pastures and go see the river---other days, the river crosses the pastures and comes to see me.











The river is expected to stay up for several more days, and may get even higher. I've got all the cattle moved to high ground and can keep them there for a few more days without supplementing the grass, but that's about it. Rain is in forecast for next 7 days I believe, both locally and farther up the watershed.

My pond's dock is under 2'+ of water, wife's pedal boat has floated off somewhere, and my 35 gal plastic drum with 55 lbs of floating fish food floated off, absorbed water and is at the bottom of the pond somewhere.  This has been the wettest winter and spring in memory. It is just mid May and we are already over our yearly avg rainfall.

I'm getting concerned about hay as well--I passed on 1st cutting hay, contracted for 2nd cutting and lots ready but been to wet to cut and by the time it dries out, it will be way beyond boot stage. Grass is plenty green and growing, but so wet, it is mostly water content and all the cattle are squirting out as fast as they take it in.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 14, 2015)

I feel ya, Greybeard!  I'm south of Houston and I can't remember a fall, winter, spring (and almost summer) that's been more consistently wet than recently.

I'm fighting coccidia and liver flukes like never before.  I've got 6 square bales of hay left in my barn and no one is ready to cut hay with this latest round of rain - and like you said - more to come.

Thankfully, there is grass for the eating, but as you noted, the high moisture content doesn't supply the best nutrition....

Sigh....


----------



## mikiz (May 14, 2015)

Yeah I was looking at a property, but most of the 50 acres was wetland, so mosquito paradise in other words. 
Not a fan of the biting insects!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (May 14, 2015)

I've had to make two different trips, one east of Austin and the other east of Houston.  Heard about the flooding and was totally amazed at what I saw down there.  I've never seen a road blocked off by flooding.   Course, I'm not used to the crazy deer down there either.  Each time, there was a doe contemplating whether she should cross or not.  The second doe (on our trip to Houston area) jumped across the highway just as we passed her.  The camper behind us almost hit her, but she turned around.  But this doe was between the flooded side road and the highway, so probably trying to find a safer spot from the flooding.  Still crazy though!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (May 14, 2015)

I live on just under an acre with our dogs, cats, chickens, rabbits, guineas, and goats.  Happy with our poultry, so nothing much has changed with them with the exception of  picking up a male guinea since ours unexpectedly kicked the bucket earlier this year.

Mr. Handsome

 

  I had gotten out of the rabbits, but then my mom wanted to try her hand at it, so we bought her a pair for Mother's Day last year.  This year, she and my dad have picked up four more does.  Hopefully they'll do well with them!! 

I've been focusing quite a bit on our goats these past two years.   Wasn't getting the milk production I wanted so I sold two of my Nigerians and bought two Lamanchas last year.  Had a problem come up with them and found them a pet home a month after they kidded. That left me with three ND does, a ND buck, and nine bottle fed kids.   Picked myself up a second registered buck  and figured I'd have him breed our unregistered yearling doe.  Decided to sell her and her dam to get into registered stock and have since then picked up three very nice registered does.  Hoping to pick another doe next month and that should complete our herd for the time being.  I do have our Lamancha mix doe who's staying here no matter what; amazing producer and a sweetheart.  That being said, I hope to get into full swing with showing, LA-ing, and maybe even DHIR next year, starting in January.  The important thing right now is  joining ADGA (already a part of AGS) and working with all my goats to get them show ready.   

Quintana                                             Cocoa                              
  
Diamond                                               Gus
 


I would love to move to more acreage sometime in the next year or so, but got to wait for the Lord's timing on that one.    Then I'd like to get myself a few French Alpines for milk and show as well.   Maybe we can even get ourselves a horse or two! And some turkeys...and a few more games and guineas since I LOVE them...and, yeah, I think that's good. Although my dad wants sheep.  It'll be one thing at a time, though, that's for sure. : )


----------



## Bossroo (May 15, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> Mikiz:  You sound like this is your first real estate transaction.  In rural areas get a local lawyer to look over the papers for you.  Spend time in local coffee shops - there are always a couple where the ranchers, etc. come in after morning chores for coffee and to schmooze.  Thery are worse gossips than old women and if you are careful to listen to what they are saying, you can pick up good information.  They can answer your your questions but some of them like to josh newcomers
> My uncle Sig, God rest his soul, was a stockman and rodeo rider here in California and in Montana back in the day.  He ramrodded a several thosand acre cattle ranch for his uncle in law.  When we were younger my husband and I were discussing the feasibility of buying a commercial ranch and raising sheep or cattle.  Uncle Sig gave us the most mportant piece of advice I have ever received.
> *1.  Buy water*.  *Water is lifeblood for a ranch.*  Uncle Sig said don't look at a piece where there is no water, where you have to drill below a certain amount of feet for a well, or the output is not enough.  The well must produce a certain amount of gpm (gallons per minute) to support your livestock. On a commercial ranch livestock comes first so you water them then if any is left for you ok.  If there is not enough wter to support your operation, _run, don't walk,_ away from it no matter how pretty or cheap it is.
> *2.  Get the water and agriculture test reports  *Some water and land has problems (that easement was one), water contamination and soil contamination is another.  Some beautiful grazing oland might be grazing land because there is contamination under the grass and it can;'t be used for crops.  When land can't be used for crops, the grass it grows can be contaminated too which means it will get into the milk and meat of your herd or flock.
> ...


This is the best advise that I have seen in quite a while on this site.  When your livelyhood depends on ranching/ farming,   you want to have every advantage that one can get.  No matter what some wanna be farmers who think that cute pet is of the utmost importance.   That " cute " had better produce an income or it has NO value as one's kids want to eat and the Govertment wants it's fair share of profits .


----------



## Ridgetop (May 15, 2015)

Luvmypets:


----------



## Ridgetop (May 15, 2015)

Luvmypets:   _So sorry_ - everyone got on to talking about acreage and we never answered your questions about buying another ram.  In my opinion you shouldn't bother yet.  Let the ram breed his daughter - you won't have any deformities from the breeding. 

Here are the questions to ask yourself:
1.How many sheep do you have?  If you only have a couple, don't buy another ram.  It will be cost prohibitive to feed a second ram if youonly have 2 to 5 sheep.
2.Have you had any other ewe lambs out of this ram?  If so, how many?  It is not economical to buy another ram just for one ewe.  If he only has one daughter in your flock you are not ready for another ram.
3.

_You can use the same ram on his daughters and granddaughters for 4 generations before replacing him._  BUT DON'T BREED A 5TH GENERATION!  that 5th generation will have all sorts of genetic problems. 

So here would be my time line - use the existing ram for several more breedings.  Once you have about half your flock sired by the old ram - daughters and daughter/granddaughter ewes with 1 to 3 generations of that ram,  *replace him with a complete outcross ram.  That means one unrelated to the original ram.  *You will save money as you build your herd and that savings can go to buy the best ram you can afford when you do replace him.  *The ram is half your herd.*  You want to bring in the best genetics you can afford to buy. 

Personally I have kept one ram for several years because we have only gotten 3 ewes out of him.  This was ok since we were mainly selling freezer lambs.  Now we have several ewes out of him, including a daughter/granddaughter so we bought another ram.  I am going to sell my previous ram even though I like him a lot. We also added a couple of ewelings which I am breeding to the old ram this month.  Hopefully the old ram might sire a couple more ewe lambs and I can keep the new ram for 3 more generations. I don't like keeping 2 rams because they fight, and I only have 6 breeding ewes right now.  Rams are dangerous, untrustworthy and can bend the bars in a pipe corral!  I never turn my back on any ram even though the old one (he's only 4) we have is pretty docile.  I don't like looking over my shoulder to check where the ram is when doing my chores LOL!

Anyway, using your current ram on his daughters and granddaughters won't be a problem.  Just remember to buy a new ram that is not related to him.  Too many people get attached to a ram they bred and decide to keep him as a breeder.  Don't fall into that trap just buy another in a couple of years.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 15, 2015)

Oops hit the wrong key again!!!  Here is the rest of my post _Luvmypets_!

The 3rd questions is How good is your current ram?  If the current ram is a good one then all the above applies.  If the current ram is not very good, start shopping for a better ram and replace him as soon as you have enough money to buy a better ram.  The ram or buck is half your herd.  Their genetics are more important because they will sire all the new babies in your herd.  The mothers will only have a couple babies per kidding.  The ram can cover 10 to 20 ewes eachbreeding seasion, and put a lot more animals on the ground so you want to get the best sire you can.  Does this help you in deciding?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 2, 2015)

My farm: Rae's Sheep & Chicken Co.
Specializing in commercial sheep and started pullets.

My sheep are Babydoll Southdown x Montadale x Texel x Finn x Dorset crosses. I raise them to have lots of babies with big butts (muscling) that grow fast. I've raised them for 9 years. They moved to my farm though back in 2012 and were on a dry lot under the deck from early June to late August, when the fence was put up around 1.5 acres. A "sheep shack" was constructed in Sept 2012. In Feb 2014, an addition was added onto the sheep shack to double it and in Dec 2014, we had a 20x32 carport delivered to use as the barn for the sheep. Right now at the time of the posting I have 19 sheep (1 ram, 9 ewes, 9 lambs) and 1 goat.

I raise started pullets periodically throughout the year. My first batch I started with 57, ended up selling a total of 45, with 3 left over roaming the yard. I lost 9, 3 as day olds and 6 at a couple weeks old when we lost power during a wind storm in February. I have 140 on order to arrive the week of June 10. I have a big profit margin ($8/bird) so I like to raise them as it's easy money and a lot of people love to buy chickens!! Who would've thought?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi, I'm not really sure how many acres I have access to.  I can ask my step-dad if I really want to know.

Around the place here I have 10 goats.  In a few weeks that should be down to 8.  One excess buck and one doeling.  My buck does not like other males at all.  The young doe is too closely related to the buck.  I lost too many kids last year from this generation to want to chance another.  Out of 8 born only 4 survived.

Along with the goats I have 5 hens, 3 dogs (one is Mom's), and 2 cats.

As for future plans, I would like to build a chicken coop with a cement floor.   Make it as an extension of the barn so that taxes won't be affected.  Cement floors are so much easier to clean.  I also want to get a Nubian doe - Nubians seem to sell better around here. 

I have a square foot garden system - fenced in.  Each square is 4 foot by 4 foot.  Thanks to the goats I have a compost system.  I am working on putting herbs in my flower beds.  At present I have lemon balm, sage, and rosemary (or maybe it is thyme).  I can figure it out when I go  outside this evening.  Unfortunately my strawberries are rotting while they are too green to pick because of all the rain.

Two dogs are close to the barn and goat's night pen.  And one is in an electric fenced yard by the house.

Home is about 20 miles from the nearest grocery store and even further from anything else.  Needless to say in a power outage we are almost the last priority.

Lisa


----------

